# Onkyo TX-SR703 and looking for new speakers



## andyd (Jan 8, 2013)

I have an Onkyo TX-SR703 and I am looking for speakers to pair with it. I already have a custom built 12in powered sub, so I am just looking for 4 satellites and a center (will eventually get channels 6 and 7 later). I had towers before, I liked but did not love them. This time around I'd like to go with bookshelf or monitors. Looking at woofer size either 6.5in, 7in or 8in. Looking for speakers that really pop... and that can also be sufficient for 2ch stereo when listening to music. Can I get that "wow" factor for under $500?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Depending upon your definition of "wow factor" you can probably find something for $500 or so, but that's not a budget range that will really get you tremendous clarity and dynamics. There are a few solid values to be had though, so there are some options.

One thing that might be worth considering is going 3.1 instead, and getting much better speakers. When finances permit you can then get the surrounds. What size is your room? That's a crucial piece of information when making a decision like this.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

5 speakers for $500 is tough to do unless you look in the used market.

I'd think you'd need to look more in the $800 range where you could grab speakers like the PSB Alpha B1, ARX A1b, Wharfedale 10.1, etc. For a bit more money you could go for Dali Zensor 1 or Wharfedale 10.2's.

I'm running 2.1 with Wharfedale Diamond 10.2's as my main and I'm pretty happy. My room is appx 12'x15'.


----------

